# Minn Kota Question



## rootbeer (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a basic set up with the 50lb thrust endura max wired directly to the battery. Is it normal that as the battery ages/dies that the motor will lose top end power ie: full power results in the same speed as low power, and that as the battery reaches the end of it's duty life that this will happen earlier in the trip?


----------



## pbw (Aug 5, 2017)

That seems to be how it has always worked for me. I can tell when the battery is low when I keep twisting the handle looking for another faster speed!


----------



## -CN- (Aug 15, 2017)

My Endura Max 55 does not do this until the battery gets really worn down.
Are you running a deep cycle battery?


----------



## botchco (Aug 15, 2017)

thats how it works for me, last friday I knew my battery had was dying cause 5speed equaled 1st speed..


----------



## gnappi (Aug 20, 2017)

I haven't run my battery that many cycles to see this reduced output, but for those of you that have, does the battery take a full charge? And when you discharge to around 50% is the run time less and at lower speeds?


----------

